# How to determine QCTP size



## Charley Davidson (Nov 23, 2012)

I need to order some tool holders but not sure what tool post I have AXA,BXA,CA,CXA,CIA, IRS,DNA,FBI,GPA you get the drift.

I'm guessing BXA but not sure, how do I determine which one I have? The 2 boring bar holders take a 1" boring bar.


----------



## swatson144 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm guessing CXA but you can prove me wrong with this http://www.aloris.com/catalog/aloris_p2-3.pdf 

Steve


----------



## dickr (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Charlie
My lathe is a 14/20 and I use CXA. The wide part of the dovetail is approx 2 3/16" and the narrow is 1 11/16". If you check your boring bar dove tail that should tell you. Just thought I'd mention that all CXA's will fit , no need to by Aloris unless you want to.   Good luck
dickr
ps If you have a catalog, Travers or MSC supply I believe they have the measurements in them. They'll also send a catalog if you barely ask. Ask for the machine catalog not the whole thing it ways a ton coarse bein a young fella you probably wouldn't even notice.


----------

